# Removing Foot Sweat Odor From Your Hunting Boots??



## Davexx1 (Sep 26, 2010)

After a lengthy hot, humid, and sweaty summer and early fall, my gore tex snake boots have formed a kind of a stale sweat odor inside the boot lining.  I am guessing this is because of foot and lower leg prespiration being absorbed into the boot lining and inner sole.  They need to be thoroughly washed and cleaned.

What is the best way to wash/clean the inside of boots and remove all odors?  I am thinking of filling each boot with water, using the scent free laundry soap, and wash them out as best I can, then put on a boot dryer.

Any other ideas?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 26, 2010)

I use "Febreeze" fabric freshner spray. I spray all my hunting boots inside and out with it.
 It also makes a good cover scent.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 26, 2010)

Dump a box of baking soda between the pair, then pour about a quart of vinegar in each boot. Let this set for a few hours and rinse thoroughly. I would suggest doing this outside, especially if you are married. 
Place on boot dryer and they should be scent free in a couple of days.
This also works on ice chests that have gotten foul.


----------



## murf (Sep 26, 2010)

Twenty mule team in a sugar shaker. Just sprinkle a little in each time before you put them on. Your woman will love you for duing this.


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 26, 2010)

Or unscented baby or talcum powder


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 26, 2010)

The odor is not typical foot odor.  This smells more like mold and mildew.

Dave


----------



## polaris30144 (Sep 26, 2010)

Put a couple of dryer sheets in when not wearing them.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 26, 2010)

Davexx1 said:


> After a lengthy hot, humid, and sweaty summer and early fall, my gore tex snake boots have formed a kind of a stale sweat odor inside the boot lining.  I am guessing this is because of foot and lower leg prespiration being absorbed into the boot lining and inner sole.  They need to be thoroughly washed and cleaned.
> 
> What is the best way to wash/clean the inside of boots and remove all odors?  I am thinking of filling each boot with water, using the scent free laundry soap, and wash them out as best I can, then put on a boot dryer.
> 
> ...



I did exactly like you Dave and after they dried toppem em off with lysol spray. It worked very well


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Sep 26, 2010)

tube socks filled with baking soda...put them in boots between use.


----------



## jason4445 (Sep 28, 2010)

A friend of mine the second he takes them off he puts in a tube sock filled with scented cat litter.  It absorbs the moisture and adds a scent.  People who box use this method with their gloves.


----------



## Davis31052 (Sep 28, 2010)

after you clean them, try spraying deoderant / antiperspirant on your feet and legs. no sweat, no smell. other than the spray.  Also, will help keep your feet warm in winter.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 28, 2010)

If you deer hunt in them, I wouldn't put anything "scented" in them. The best thing that has worked for me is washing them out good. Some sport wash works great or scent away or whatever you use! Wash them good outside with the water hose and put them on the boot dryer. It will do the trick. After you use them or sweat in them, sock with baking soda will absorb a lot of the odor as well.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wash... rinse... baking soda... That will do it!


----------



## jason bales (Oct 27, 2010)

put them in the freezer


----------



## Big7 (Oct 27, 2010)

jason bales said:


> put them in the freezer



Why??


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Oct 27, 2010)

Gold bond powder


----------



## drb2k (Oct 27, 2010)

I take a 5 gal bucket fill it 1/2 way up with water and add about a 1/4 cup of bleach.  Soak the boots in this for a while then dry them in front of a fan blowing into the top of the boot.  Then use the baking soda in a tube sock like in post #9.


----------



## jason bales (Oct 27, 2010)

Big7 said:


> Why??



I dont know a buddy of mine told me to do that and for some reason it has worked. I couldnt tell you how or why, but my guess is it kills the bacteria or something


----------

